# What should I get them??



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

A friend of mine from the barn and her mother have been taking me along with them to her mini trial shows this summer, and I've been paying for 1/2 gas money - I figure it's the least I can do for taking Sandie and I along!

I want to get her and her mother something nice at the end of the season as a gift for letting me tag along all summer with them...but I need ideas!! They both ride, both have horses, and my friend is going into college this year (she just graduated high school)...her mother is in her early 50's...anyone have some good gift ideas?!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

-Maybe a saddle pad with their names embroidered on it
-picture frame with them and their horse already in it
-nice halter with horses name

can't think anymore.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the saddle pad idea, but maybe just their initials embroidered on it? Or even a gift certificate to a local or online tack shop?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

A stall plaque?


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the Gift Certificate idea. It works out best, IMO. They can choose whatever they'd like, or need  (Because us horse riders always 'NEED' something!) Haha.

And to answer your question in my thread, I was from NE Ohio too. I rode in Valley City (Near Medina). I had taken the 5 year old DWB I was working with at the time to the Rolling Rock, PA mini trial. But that was the only one I was able to take her to before moving out West.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

LiveToJump said:


> I like the Gift Certificate idea. It works out best, IMO. They can choose whatever they'd like, or need  (Because us horse riders always 'NEED' something!) Haha.
> 
> And to answer your question in my thread, I was from NE Ohio too. I rode in Valley City (Near Medina). I had taken the 5 year old DWB I was working with at the time to the Rolling Rock, PA mini trial. But that was the only one I was able to take her to before moving out West.


oh WOW yeah you were right near me! I love Valley Tack, I buy so much stuff in that store lol!  My barn is in Medina, right on Rt. 18! I've been to Grand River, Stone Gate, and Hackamore so far...missed the PA mini trial...but same series! What a small world!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Gift Certificate is good.
I like the picture frame with their pictures already in it. It would be cool to have them both with their horses in the same pic, and have 2 framed so they both could have one.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> oh WOW yeah you were right near me! I love Valley Tack, I buy so much stuff in that store lol!  My barn is in Medina, right on Rt. 18! I've been to Grand River, Stone Gate, and Hackamore so far...missed the PA mini trial...but same series! What a small world!


Wow! That is really crazy. Who knew!
What stable is it that you ride at?

I was riding at Fox Run Farm, I was working with my Intructors young DWB mare, trying to help her get some miles under her belt and show her, she was for sale. I was supposed to start teaching lessons, but then we moved out here. (Thanks, military! Ugh.) I used to teach there though, and ride whatever horses needed ridden/schooling. I also had a Trakehner mare there, but didn't do Eventing with her. She was purely a Hunter horse. We used to show at Chargin Farms a lot.

Definitely a small world!


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha... and between you and I then, I'm sure we've given Valley Tack QUITE a bit of money!
Thats the bad part of having such a nice tack store right around the corner. Lol!

Oh! And have you tried Samoskys pizza, right there on 303, right down from Valley Tack?
Amazing. Really. (I had to be a fatty and add that in. I totally miss that pizza...)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My horse is at Pleasant View Farm (the old T&J's), right on Rt 18 in Medina, close to Bath (where Rt 18 intersects 94). Valley is kind of a hike for me, but so is EVERY tack shop and theirs is nice! Big Dee's also has a HUGE selection and great prices so I go there a lot too. 

No I have never tried that pizza place, maybe next time I'm in the area! I live in Copley, like 5 mins from the barn in Medina where I board my horse. My trainer is Rob Rohrer, he's been in the horse world for a looong time...did you ever know him? (he knows so many people esp in the hunter and eventing world lol)


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh ok! No, I haven't heard of him... the only main Eventer in Northeast Ohio that I knew about was Jeff Taylor. I was supposed to start training with him but then moved. (Seems thats the case with everything, haha).

Darn I miss Ohio now and the shows.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Being in my "early 50's" I can tell you some of my favorite gifts I have received. The book "The $700 Pony" I laughed outloud through the whole book. Someone gave me a little cowboy hat that is a refillable air freshener for my car, for some reason I love it. I always like getting riding socks and gloves. My family gave me a fleece fly spray mitt for Christmas, I use it all the time. Is there a training DVD or horse movie they want? That would be a little more spendy. I always wish people would give me DVD's of the horses at the Olympics and stuff because it is so much fun to watch but they are also expensive. and personally I like horse notepads for grocery lists etc.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

One more idea, a gift certificate for an unusual helmet cover if they wear them, this place has tonshttps://www.helmetcovers.com/index.php?cPath=2&sort=2a&page=2&osCsid=129cf50a91e29842b85892904d44a344


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wow I LOVE the helmet cover idea!!! What a neat website!


----------

